# Your Highest Lumen Flashlights,*including video* of Lambda VPT3 SBT90 MB flux bin



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*​*I'd like to hear what your highest Lumen lights are. Bonus points for pictures of the lights or beamshots. I'll start with a few of my bigger ones.

:devil:
There are These:

Left to Right: Lambda VP2000 6500, Lambda Hydra 4XML, Lambda VPXML3c, Lambda VPT2XML, Lambda VPXML3c, Lambda VPTXPG2,
Lambda VP Hydra NW,Lamda VPT proto 5700, Lambda VP Hydra CW, Lamda VPT3 4500







And These:

From Left to right: VL4XML Lambda Hydra 16oz Cu heatsink w/various optics(c.4000 OTF Lumens), VP3XML NW Hydra (c.3000 OTF), VP3XML CW Hydra (c.>3000OTF), ElektroLumens FireSword (c.3000+ Advertised Lumens), then just some smaller lights a Mac sst50 Drop-in 4500k (c 6-800 Lumens) and Regular MagLED
















I'm going to mention that these are taken on a lowly Nikon 'Point and Shoot' 14MP. The Exposure settings were intentionally overly underexposed so no 'beam' or 'laser' shots on these flooders. They do appear significantly brighter to the eye than seen here. I'll post some more representive shots of these and others in a later post.
All are at the same settings: 1*s Exposure, ISO 80, Aperture 3.1 *
Light was placed at base of the tree on the Left side of the photographs

**150' from Tree to Chimney**


----------



## twl (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

I have nothing over 1k lumens yet.
I have a 900 lumen Malkoff Wildcat XPG Triple with optics, and a 750 lumen Malkoff Hound Dog XML with reflector.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

This might turn into (mine is bigger than yours thread) hehheheh. I have a Romisen RV-235 with 100+ lumens & thats all I need for now.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Daytime:







400' Distance to Target
*1s Exposure, 1600 ISO, Aperature 3.1 in all photos


2D MagLED
*










*
Lambda 2D XML
*





*
Olight SR90*





*
Lambda VPT 5700*




*

Lambda VP2000 6500K
*






*Lambda VPXML 3c CW
*






*Lambda VPXML 3c NW
*









*
ElektroLumens FireSword IV*





*Lambda VP3XML Hydra Reflector
*




*

Lambda VP3XML Hydra NW Narrow Optics
*




*

Xtar D31 3MCE
*
















Sorry, No photos of the 4XML at this distance at this time. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



ragweed said:


> This might turn into (mine is bigger than yours thread) hehheheh. I have a Romisen RV-235 with 100+ lumens & thats all I need for now.


I can only hope! But size only matters if it plays well with the thermal path. We don't need all the light from our Sun to see during the day either but it's nice to recreate that in a small spot around you, lol!


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



twl said:


> I have nothing over 1k lumens yet.
> I have a 900 lumen Malkoff Wildcat XPG Triple with optics, and a 750 lumen Malkoff Hound Dog XML with reflector.


Malkoff stuff sounds awesome, but I've never bought anything from them yet. It sounds like you have a really nice setup there with the Wildcat and the Hound Dog. I like that his new Wildcat us using the XPG2. Maybe gene will put the XPG2 in the Hound Dog using the same drive as the XML to make a thrower like I have posted the thrower thread.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Xtar S1 3 x XM-L U2
Skyray King 3 x XM-L T6
Wolfeyes Boxer 24W HID
VPT Dedome SST-90
Olight SR95UT SBT-90
Thrunite TN31 U2


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

My only light above 1K lumen is a MagicFire Scorpion 40W HID. According to other threads, it's ~35w to the bulb, so it'll be similar to other 35w HIDs in output, conservatively 2500-3000 lumen.

Next brightest are probably the XM-L lights, so my Maglite 3D XM-L, Blade SE-1 with a 14500, or the Sunwayman V11R. Yeah, my collection isn't the brightest.

I have always wanted to build a 10K+ lumen light, maybe when I figure out SolidWorks, the electronics, and the optics.


----------



## twl (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Fresh Light said:


> Malkoff stuff sounds awesome, but I've never bought anything from them yet. It sounds like you have a really nice setup there with the Wildcat and the Hound Dog. I like that his new Wildcat us using the XPG2. Maybe gene will put the XPG2 in the Hound Dog using the same drive as the XML to make a thrower like I have posted the thrower thread.



Thanks!
I'm also expecting to see some new stuff from Gene with the XPG-2
He has recently released the Wildcat V4 with triple XPG-2 and 1350 OTF at turn on.
I also think it would be a winner in the Hound Dog, and I'd love to see it driven hard as you suggest.

Gene's lights are like precision instruments. The superb beams, and the build quality and ruggedness and understated styling makes them very special, IMO. I'm a big Malkoff fan.

I keep waiting for his triple XML Wildcat, but it doesn't seem to be coming. Maybe he'll surprise us for Christmas or something.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 27, 2012)

830 lumens, when it arrives


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



twl said:


> Thanks!
> I'm also expecting to see some new stuff from Gene with the XPG-2
> He has recently released the Wildcat V4 with triple XPG-2 and 1350 OTF at turn on.
> I also think it would be a winner in the Hound Dog, and I'd love to see it driven hard as you suggest.
> ...



Maybe he's waiting for the XML2 or something. The single LED Lambda VPT2XPG2 Light I have puts out a solid 750 or so lumens when I compare it to other lights. I can't wait to see what can be done when Cree updates the XML.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



BLUE LED said:


> Xtar S1 3 x XM-L U2
> Skyray King 3 x XM-L T6
> Wolfeyes Boxer 24W HID
> VPT Dedome SST-90
> ...



I knew you have some nice stuff! Which of those has the most Lumen output? Maybe the Xtar?


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



jamie.91 said:


> 830 lumens, when it arrives



Sounds like you must be getting a JEtBeam BC-40? 4 Cr123 or 2 18650 light.


----------



## bodhran (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Apex 5t6 which I like and is great for showing off... but I just don't need that many lumens.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



bodhran said:


> Apex 5t6 which I like and is great for showing off... but I just don't need that many lumens.


5XMLs in a tiny light, should be good for showing off That's also the most LEDs in a light listed here.
But really I go out and feed and water the outdoor animals and regularly use lights capable of 3=4K true OTF lumens, just not turned up all the way all the time. But when I go out and want to look around you can be sure I turn it to max to see everything around me.


----------



## arek98 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

~6000lm video diving light (can be pushed further to about 7000-7500lm increasing HBFlex output to 2A)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342630-Video-Mag-with-Citizen-CLL040-6000-lumens


----------



## Ishango (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

My current most powerful lights are my Eagletac M3C4 MC-E and Olight M30 Triton. Close third is my latest addition the Eagletac D25C Clicky XM-L and my Fenix TK12 is very close to that. So actually quite modest as for now.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



arek98 said:


> ~6000lm video diving light (can be pushed further to about 7000-7500lm increasing HBFlex output to 2A)
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342630-Video-Mag-with-Citizen-CLL040-6000-lumens


 
That sir is what I'm talking about!! I don't know how well that beam will work as a dive light though, but it may be perfect for you. I've only did scuba once, during the day and in clear water off the coast in Mexico. Is the Vf the main problem with using these array type LEDs in more mainstream type of lights? I know they are extremely floody and not the most efficient but they are getting better(108lm/W array from cree here http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/landing-pages/cxa).


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Ishango said:


> My current most powerful lights are my Eagletac M3C4 MC-E and Olight M30 Triton. Close third is my latest addition the Eagletac D25C Clicky XM-L and my Fenix TK12 is very close to that. So actually quite modest as for now.



But even those are Wow lights for trips where most people are running lights on Energizers or Duracells. I've never had and ET or Fenix, but the M3 lights from ET always intrigued me with their handle that reminds me of magazine for an M16 assault rifle. So, you're probably at a good 7-800 lumen level with your lights and plenty of lux there, time for a big light.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

My only two powerful lights are a Surefire Hellfighter and a UB3T. About 3000 and 800 lumens respectively. Gets the job done.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Here are a photos in the woods on a trail. These were taken with my previous Camera phone *1s Exposure, ISO 25, 2.8 Aperature*

*
Xtar D31 Howitzer (3MCE)
*









*Lambda VP3XML Hydra Reflectors
**



Xtar D31
*








*Lambda VP3XML reflectors*


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



ABTOMAT said:


> My only two powerful lights are a Surefire Hellfighter and a UB3T. About 3000 and 800 lumens respectively. Gets the job done.


I would say so! Hellfighter is over a 5,000.00 light new. Buy that and call it a day, and those are under rated numbers as we know how SF does it.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

The Lamdalights Quad SST-90 builds are a 4D Mag and about as bright as I have ever witnessed with well over 5000 lumens likely OTF. Pulled over 30A at tail with 4 D cells but would get way too hot after 2 minutes.

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2619.0

bigC


----------



## arek98 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Fresh Light said:


> That sir is what I'm talking about!! I don't know how well that beam will work as a dive light though, but it may be perfect for you. I've only did scuba once, during the day and in clear water off the coast in Mexico. Is the Vf the main problem with using these array type LEDs in more mainstream type of lights? I know they are extremely floody and not the most efficient but they are getting better(108lm/W array from cree here http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/landing-pages/cxa).




Thanks. This particular LED does about 100lm/W at max current I'm driving it (1.5A)
http://ce.citizen.co.jp/lighting_led/en/products/5000K_Ra65.html
Light is total flood but that was a goal. I wanted to cover full frame at 24mm without any hot spots.
The only complain I have is low CRI (Citizen havs better ones but I was only able to get this one).
But it is still better than no light (only natural light at depth).

With TaskLed drivers Vf is no problem. High Vf it is actually better because current is lower especially important with relatively long cable between head and battery.
There are other thing in play like color shift while changing levels and fact that HBFlex goes PWM below 0.5A output and is useless for video at low current but all thing considered I'm pretty satisfied with it for now.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



bigchelis said:


> The Lamdalights Quad SST-90 builds are a 4D Mag and about as bright as I have ever witnessed with well over 5000 lumens likely OTF. Pulled over 30A at tail with 4 D cells but would get way too hot after 2 minutes.
> 
> http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2619.0
> 
> bigC



Do you still have this? That thing was certainly the most wicked build he had done that I know of. That would make the ultimate wow light if it could be made to run at full spec in 2D size off some energy source. I know how much heat the single SST90s produce that would be quite a cooker.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



arek98 said:


> Thanks. This particular LED does about 100lm/W at max current I'm driving it (1.5A)
> http://ce.citizen.co.jp/lighting_led/en/products/5000K_Ra65.html
> Light is total flood but that was a goal. I wanted to cover full frame at 24mm without any hot spots.
> The only complain I have is low CRI (Citizen havs better ones but I was only able to get this one).
> But it is still better than no light (only natural light at depth).



Seeing your design work, I'm not sure what is more impressive your light or the pack with the balance circuit. Good work!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Fresh Light said:


> I would say so! Hellfighter is over a 5,000.00 light new.



World's most overpriced flashlight. They have almost no used resale value, comparatively. Only way I could afford to buy one.


----------



## Mr460mag (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

As of now Zebralight SC600, 750 lumen, but soon Zebralight s6330 with 2400 lumen.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Fresh Light said:


> Do you still have this? That thing was certainly the most wicked build he had done that I know of. That would make the ultimate wow light if it could be made to run at full spec in 2D size off some energy source. I know how much heat the single SST90s produce that would be quite a cooker.




I passed it on to a lucky buyer. Runtime was 15min or so but you could only use it 2minutes at a time. It really got that hot that anything longer than that was really pushing it. Very impressive and inpractical but cool as hell. lol

It was rated at 80watts/5000 Lumens, but I got lucky and it drew well over 100watts/6000 Lumens. 

bigC


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Sky Ray King is my highest lumen as of now and the rest <500 lumens.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



don.gwapo said:


> Sky Ray King is my highest lumen as of now and the rest <500 lumens.


That Sky Ray King is looks like quite a value for some one not looking to spend full price for a Tiny Monster.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



bigchelis said:


> I passed it on to a lucky buyer. Runtime was 15min or so but you could only use it 2minutes at a time. It really got that hot that anything longer than that was really pushing it. Very impressive and inpractical but cool as hell. lol
> 
> It was rated at 80watts/5000 Lumens, but I got lucky and it drew well over 100watts/6000 Lumens.
> 
> bigC



I sent Kevin a couple lights to work with. The Olight SR90 and a preUpdated Xtar D30. The SR90 I traded for a project light that I hope to get faily soon. It's just a VPT SBT with the 78mm SMO reflector as opposed to 78mm OP or 73mm SMO. The hold up on that light was the reflectors kept coming as OP even though he was ordering 78mm SMO. The Howitzer I donated, it has a 110mm head, and might become some kind of supermod, not sure yet.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 27, 2012)

Fresh Light said:


> Sounds like you must be getting a JEtBeam BC-40? 4 Cr123 or 2 18650 light.



Thrunite TN11 eBay bargain, new in box


----------



## bushmattster (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Fenix TK12------245 l.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Probally my brightest is my custom built 100-watt HID 8" inch search light. ( powered by a 7.2AH 12v gelCell) then next inline is my Trustfire X6 SST-90 light, then after that a number of XML-T6 units. 

( also working on a custom 250 watt Mercury Vapor hand held light.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*




BLUE LED said:


> Xtar S1 3 x XM-L U2
> Skyray King 3 x XM-L T6
> Wolfeyes Boxer 24W HID
> VPT Dedome SST-90
> ...





Fresh Light said:


> I knew you have some nice stuff! Which of those has the most Lumen output? Maybe the Xtar?


 
I forgot about the my Thrunite TN30 and my Surefire E1E triple XP-G S2. The highest is my Thrunite TN30 followed by A Mag MOD triple XM-L on direct drive and then the Xtar S1.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 28, 2012)

My rated brightest is my surefire M6.
In practice it's my 3x16340 kt1 with mn60


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

TN30,TM-11, M3C4 triple T6 XML, and an M6 with SST90.

On the horizon probably the new Zebralight, TN 31 possibly the modified version and the TM-20


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

My lights that are more than 1500 Lumens, some considerably more





































*>1000 Lumens *:devil::devil::devil::devil:
Mag*64656* 7 26650
Fire Foxes 5
Fire Foxes 5
Fire Foxes IV
Fire Foxes III
Noctigon Meteor M43 12x Nichia 219c 80+ Tan
Noctigon Meteor M43 12x Nichia 219c 80+ Stone White
ThruNite TN42 NW
Lambda VL Hydra 4XML
Lambda VP Hydra 3XML CW
Lambda VP Hydra 3XML NW Optics
Lambda VPT Prototype 5700
Lambda VPT 3 SMO SBT-90 MB
Lambda VP2000 6500
Lambda VP2000 6500 DeDomed
Lambda VPT 4500
Lambda VPT3 4500 DeDomed LOP reflector
SupBeam K40Vn 
Elektrolumens FireSword IV 4 MCE
Xstar D31 Howitzer 3 MCE
Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri XML2 CW
Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri XML2 90 CRI DeDomed Vn54 modded
Lambda VP1000 Custom Host Dedomed 6500k SST50
MTM Super XinTD C8 XML2 U3 Dedomed



*Around 1000 Lumens*:twothumbs
Lambda VPT2 XML 
Lambda VPXML 3c
Lambda VPXML 3c
Lambda 2D XML
Lambda 2D XML
Legion II SST50 modded to 90 CRI XM-L2 Vn54
Legion II MCE modded to 90 CRI XM-L2 Vn54
VOP Mag 4c Drop in WW XML2

500-1000 Lumens

Lambda VPT2 XPG2 DeDomed 
Lambda 2c
Lambda 2c
Vesture of Blood XM-L2 HiCRI 4c

Solarforce L900 SSC P7
Macs SST50 Drop in 4500k SST50


*Lesser Lumen Lights *:thumbsup:
Solarforce L900
Tiabo A10
Malkoff 4c XP-G2 drop-in
DEFT with A5 pill and pre collimator; now updated by OMG to DeDomed XPE2 LR
DEFT with R2 pill 
SIPIK SK68 modded XM-L2
Xeno E03 WW
(3) SIPIK SK68
ThruNite Ti


----------



## Cataract (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

MINE IS BIGGER THAN YOURS! (TK70) maybe not brighter at 2200 lumens, but bigger


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Cataract said:


> MINE IS BIGGER THAN YOURS! (TK70) maybe not brighter at 2200 lumens, but bigger


 The head on a D31 is actually 4.33" compared to 4.17" on a TK70. But, yes, you do have more, uh, handle. Wasn't sure how I was going to write that last part, lol. The TK70 is a heck of a light and I'm glad Fenix made it.
CPF JudasD member actually did an excellent photo comparison here between the Lambda VPT and the TK70. The VPT is a bit brighter and runs longer on 4d vs the 4c cells as shown. This is also 1LED vs 3LEDs. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325158-VaraPower-Turbo/page2&highlight=judas


----------



## NCF8710 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

>1000 Lumens: AELight 24W HID, eBay HID 75W upgraded with 85W 4300K lamp/ballast

<1000 Lumens: Zebra SC600, JetBeam RRT-01, Fenix P1D and P1D CE, iTP A3 EOS Upgraded.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



Fresh Light said:


> The head on a D31 is actually 4.33" compared to 4.17" on a TK70. But, yes, you do have more, uh, handle. Wasn't sure how I was going to write that last part, lol. The TK70 is a heck of a light and I'm glad Fenix made it.
> CPF JudasD member actually did an excellent photo comparison here between the Lambda VPT and the TK70. The VPT is a bit brighter and runs longer on 4d vs the 4c cells as shown. This is also 1LED vs 3LEDs. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325158-VaraPower-Turbo/page2&highlight=judas



I like the long handle. I keep my TK45 and my TK70 next to the bed: Tk45 for blinding and TK70 for smacking. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a 2200 lumens at hand, but it's much more legal than just about anything else in Canada (if I don't smack too hard and not first :shakehead)

I won't even bother trying to do better than JudasD's pics, they really show what it's like to wield one of those big suckers.


----------



## Fresh Light (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

New pics of* Lambda 4XML Hydra* with 16oz copper heatsink!
Exposure 1s, Iso 400, Aperature 3.1






Exposure 1s, Iso 1600, Aperature 3.1






*Lambda XPG2 with Deft Aspheric 3.3Amp *
Exposure 1s, Iso 1600, Aperature 3.1













Exposure 0.769s, ISO 400, Aperature 3.1


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Fenix TK70


----------



## SilentK (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

I feel slightly under powered by some people here, but my Jetbeam BC40 still puts a grin on my face that goes from ear to ear when I fire it up


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

About 450 otf  hoping to upgrade to 1300 then 2800.


----------



## ganymede (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*

Holy cow! Looks like an alien abduction scene!


----------



## Cataract (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



ganymede said:


> Holy cow! Looks like an alien abduction scene!



+1. You'd have to be stupid to think "maybe they didn't see me" no matter which end of the flashlight you're on.


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



ganymede said:


> Holy cow! Looks like an alien abduction scene!


I didn't even think that when I was taking those pictures, but looking at them, i'm like 'these are kinda creepy!' The one picture is actually shining at the moon, it was a full moon.
That 4xml hydra highest output LED light I've ever used. The xml2, with the aspheric and Deft lens and Carbon Fiber Bezel, put on it like this; the brightest beam of any light I've used. I don't have a lux meter but it does cast a more visible beam than the DEFT, but that could be due to maybe similar lux but just with higher lumen ouput.








That's actually the VPT Prototype, a 3D with the lens pieces. The XPG2 is shorter;a 2D and has a finned collar.


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

*Here are some of the Lights Tested*





*3D MagLED VPT2 XPG-2 OSTS TN-31 VPT2 XML




*




*3D MagLED 1s 3.1 1600


*



*
VPT2 XPG-2 0.5s 3.1 400


*



*
VPT2 XPG-2 Zoomed 1s 6.7 1600

*




*OSTS TN-31 1s 3.1 1600


*




*OSTS TN-31 Zoomed 1s 6.7 1600

*




*VPT2 XML 0.5s 3.1 400

*



*
VPT2 XML Zoomed 1s 6.7 1600



Conclusion: Powerful throwers here. The Modded TN-31 is way powerful of a thrower and VPT2 XPG2 running at 3.3 amps holds it's own. The VPT2 XML is brighter to my eyes than it appears here and certainly puts out the most lumens as it runs at over 4Amps and is an intact LED. Due to camera limitations on my current equiptment you'll notice some pics are only 0.5s and some 1s some are iso 1600 some 400, so pay attention to that. So, the ones shorter exposure and lower ISO will be less exposed. I still need to compare the XPG-2 with DEFT optic and a couple of VPT3s.
One thing that I would like to add is that the Zoomed in Pictures are all aquired with same settings.

To put things relative here is a combination shot with all 4 lights:
*



*

3D MagLED VPT2 XPG-2 OSTS TN-31 VPT2 XML
Exp 0.5s Aperature 3.1 ISO 400 *


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Well actually this is my highest lumen light at around 3600 lumens or so.


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Terrible rings.


----------



## hahoo (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



CamoNinja said:


> Terrible rings.




lol....more rings than the local jewlery store......


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Yea but it throws with the best of them. It's probably putting out 400,000k. This light will make a TK70 seem weak.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

To put that first shot into perspective, Fenix TK70 on turbo with the same manual 1 sec shutter speed.


----------



## tonkem (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Over 1000 lumens: Lupine Wilma TL 1100 lumens 4 x XPG and Lupine Betty TL-S 2600 lumens 7 x XML.


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Fresh Light

I think you are the first to receive the moded TN31. I haven't heard anything back from Michael


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



BLUE LED said:


> Fresh Light
> 
> I think you are the first to receive the moded TN31. I haven't heard anything back from Michael


I ordered early around the 27 or 28 or August. But I believe 2 others have posted they have received theirs. I'd have to say after playing around with that light a bit more I have become more impressed with it's capabilities. You'll be in for quite a treat when you receive it. It's one of those lights that you don't get the full effect until you find a dark area of at least several hundred yards. The pictures I did above were a little over 100 yards. I'm waiting for the farmer to cut the corn off my large field so I can get some longer distance shots.


----------



## Robinda (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

My most powerful is my Exposure Six Pack bike light 1800lm on hi.


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



Robinda said:


> My most powerful is my Exposure Six Pack bike light 1800lm on hi.


I've not seen them before. They don't come cheap but the good gear is usually expensive. They sound similar to Lupine. That 1800 will easily be over 2000 lumens when they update to xpg2


----------



## Robinda (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights*



bigchelis said:


> I passed it on to a lucky buyer. Runtime was 15min or so but you could only use it 2minutes at a time. It really got that hot that anything longer than that was really pushing it. Very impressive and inpractical but cool as hell. lol
> 
> It was rated at 80watts/5000 Lumens, but I got lucky and it drew well over 100watts/6000 Lumens.
> 
> bigC


The latest model is 2100 now I believe.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

but amazing CRI... is that HID or Halogen?


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

This is one of the Long Distance Beam shot comparisons that I have been wanting to do for a while.




The lights tested here are VPT2 XPG2 with and w/o aspheric and TN31 modified.


*CONTROL*





*
CONTROL ZOOMED*





*1936 FEET*












************************************************************************


*VPT2 XPG-2 @ 1936 feet *





*CONTROL*







*VPT2 XPG-2 ZOOMED*




*
CONTROL ZOOMED*






************************************************************************

*TN 31 MOD @ 1936 feet*




*
CONTROL*





*TN 31 MOD ZOOMED*










*CONTROL ZOOMED
*
************************************************************************


*VPT2 XPG-2 DEFT LENS @ 1936 feet*




*
CONTROL*






*VPT2 XPG-2 DEFT LENS ZOOMED*




*
CONTROL ZOOMED*





************************************************************************


*These are the Zoomed side by side with the control shot. This again at 645.3 yards (1,936 feet to target).
*
*CONTROL*





*VPT2 XPG-2 Zoomed*





*VPT2 XPG-2 DEFT LENS ZOOMED*




*
TN 31 MOD ZOOMED*






*Conditions*: There was a light mist and occasional rain. So it wasn't perfectly arid and ideal conditions for the long distance shots, but consider these worst case scenario. These are med high lumen XPG2 (6-800 lumens) and around 1000 lumens for the One Stop Throw Show TN-31. I would like to try this same shot with some of the higher lumen LED lights; Dedomed SST-90, SBT-90, or SBT-70. How about an Overdriven Dedomed XML in a Olight SR-90, lol, maybe  
Note: I did bring the regular OMG Deft with me and it was able to reach the building, but the beam was so thin that I did not attempt to take pictures since these were considerably better. The DEFT certainly is an awesome thrower, around 150K lux, since it has the intensity to project a beam that far. But this is about flux as well.


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

The fog has really been out around here yesterday, last night and this morning. I wonder how far away the light from these things is visible? I had talked to Lambda earlier this week or last week about the VPT3 lights, and the hold up has still been the shipment of the SMO reflectors. 
I don't know what the output on the XPG2 light is exactly, but it pulls about 3.3Amps on high so it should be 6-800 lumens. With the Deft Lens it appears to easily be at least 250K lux, maybe more.


----------



## fortean101 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'!!*

Overdog Eco-star quad XML 3000+ lumens. Floody light but with great punch! Could actually be more lumens but giving a conservative otf rating.

Actual farthest throwing is a mag lite with a dedomed Cree XRE R2 running at 2amps of three c sized Nimhs and aspheric lens of 50mm which gives 130k lux and has lit up a road sign at 1200 metres


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



fortean101 said:


> Overdog Eco-star quad XML 3000+ lumens. Floody light but with great punch! Could actually be more lumens but giving a conservative otf rating.
> 
> Actual farthest throwing is a mag lite with a dedomed Cree XRE R2 running at 2amps of three c sized Nimhs and aspheric lens of 50mm which gives 130k lux and has lit up a road sign at 1200 metres


 That quad Eco-star puts about 6A to the LEDs when in Turbo. I know he said limit it to maybe 10 sec. I'd say 3000 is pretty conservative, lol.


----------



## fortean101 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'!!*

I think it was more amps than that on fresh imr's more like 8amps but just being conservative as mentioned... Lux is 35k which for a floody beam is quite considerable as it lights up acres!
I do not use if for long though... To scared!


----------



## hahoo (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

looks like the tn 31 was the clear winner ?


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



hahoo said:


> looks like the tn 31 was the clear winner ?


For a light that you can just go out and buy, for sure. But it's not so easy to tell. The XPG-2 Light puts out considerably more lumens than the DEFT, yet it's reach is about the same. The XPG2 with the DEFT lens doesn't have the sheer output of the modified TN31 but it's throw is really close. Some time I'll do this again and take some pictures of the regular VPT lights domed and not and SBT90 and whenever they get it available with the SBT70. None of them are a bad choice. I think a dedomed XPG2 would be awesome, but I've not seen it done yet.


----------



## guiri (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



Fresh Light said:


> *​*I'd like to hear what your highest Lumen lights are. Bonus points for pictures of the lights or beamshots. I'll start with a few of my bigger ones.
> 
> :devil:
> There are These:
> ...



I have a question...do you like Lambda lights?

:devil:


----------



## Fresh Light (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> I have a question...do you like Lambda lights?
> 
> :devil:



Yep and more coming! There was a point, probably around when I got the Olight SR90, where I thought "This thing is huge,gee, that's it? Really?" From my experience from at least 14 VP lights, they are the only lights that I've bought that have left me without that empty feeling of something could have been pushed more current. I have my favorites but they all are great. 
I don't like to trash on light manufactures but there is a lot of total crap being manufactured. But it's a free market and they are out there for a profit like any company. For instance, the Olight has zero copper, none. It uses brass and aluminium to sink the heat from a SST90. That works fine if you only run it to 6 or 7 amps, but it'd never work in a 16-18A Lambda light. Lambda ,for instance, used 16 oz of Copper along with the aluminum built into the light on the 4XML Hydra. LED bases and heatsinks are made perflectly flat and bonded without the use of MCPCB or even the Cu only core ones. I try to buy the best when I can, sometimes it's not worth it for the minimal gains and diminishing returns. But, I see so many lights that have next to zero inherent or intrinsic value if say a solder shorts out a driver or LED burns because of poor heatsinking. I like to think an email to Kevin about the problem and shipment in will get my light back to good or better as he has upgraded my stuff several times. At worst I know I've got several pounds of Copper that I could recycle if I ever had to, lol. I also like supporting a fellow man by buying from a domestic builder that uses mostly domestic parts. But in truth it comes down to how impressed I am with the combination of superb build quality, customer input into the designs, and fierce output. Good stuff going on there and builds are going to start 11/5 with or w/o the 78smo as far as I know. Also, the SBT70 will be an option in December. As far as I know mouser has a misprint on the 3000K one, saying it is the same as the 7000K one, both at 1710 lumens @10.5A. Expect VTP builds to be more like 15A.


----------



## guiri (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Yep, god knows you need more of them :devil:

I DO understand though. I had a Vara2000 and it was awesome. That variable button is a hell of a deal.


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> Yep, god knows you need more of them :devil:
> 
> I DO understand though. I had a Vara2000 and it was awesome. That variable button is a hell of a deal.



I can tell you or show you the VPT SST90 lights are roughly 2x the apparent brightness of the original VP2000 because of the increased reflector giving better light gathering for the big sst90. The new ones have the O-ring on the VP button and that makes ramping the power up or down much easier when using just your thumb to operate the control. Also not sure what you had before, but the old ones used die on mcpcb onto Aluminum or Cu vs LED directly onto copper. This allowed the light to run at max w/o having a blue shift at the very highest setting.


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

ThruNite TN30 - 3000 lumens
NiteCore TM11 - 2000 lumens
ThruNite TN31 - 1147 lumens

All the rest are below 1000 lumens.


----------



## IMSabbel (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Firefoxes FF3: 4000 (?) lumens
Chinese 35W Hid: 3000 (?) lumens
NiteCore TM11: 2000 lm
Chinese SST-90: 1500 lm


----------



## guiri (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



Fresh Light said:


> I can tell you or show you the VPT SST90 lights are roughly 2x the apparent brightness of the original VP2000 because of the increased reflector giving better light gathering for the big sst90. The new ones have the O-ring on the VP button and that makes ramping the power up or down much easier when using just your thumb to operate the control. Also not sure what you had before, but the old ones used die on mcpcb onto Aluminum or Cu vs LED directly onto copper. This allowed the light to run at max w/o having a blue shift at the very highest setting.



Yeah, I have no idea but it was definitely one of the coolest lights I've had


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> Yeah, I have no idea but it was definitely one of the coolest lights I've had


o
The new one that I have ordered has the newly available top bin SBT: SBT-90-W65S-F71-MB102.  MB flux bin 1485-1590 [email protected]
vs the old MA bin 1380-1485 [email protected] and I'll be testing out the bigger 78mm SMO to see if it is any better than the regular 73mm one. I'm thinking these new MB bins might be the first SBT or dedomed LEDs to produce over 2000 lumens in a VPT light.


----------



## guiri (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Do you have batteries for all of the lights? In that case, you're good to go if SHTF


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> Do you have batteries for all of the lights? In that case, you're good to go if SHTF


Yeah together I've collected 50 or so NiMH c and d cells, about half of those are LSD. The nonLSD ones are a good bet for things over 20Amps, especially when using c cells. But I would not recommend nonLSD cells for most people since they loose a lot of their charge unless used right away, but they are possibly able to deliver more current. But from some people's testing the LSD cells have been quite good up to 15Amps.
On a different thought, do any commercially built lights use direct bonded LEDs? Do any comercially available lights use copper heasinks? It has been tested extensively that the XML is capable of considerably more surface brightness and overall output, sometimes more than 500 lumens per LED. So, in a 3 LED light a direct bonded and hard driven light may reliably produce over 1000 lumens more overall than an LED on star. But this only works if it is bonded correctly with excellent thermal transfer and to a heatsink made of something like Cu or Ag or something like that. Aluminum is not bad but brass is a poor choice and I do not know why lights like the SR90 or new SR95/UT use brass in their heatsinks. Brass has about 1/3 of the BTU transfer of Cu,http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/thermal-conductivity-metals-d_858.html.


----------



## guiri (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Maybe has something to do with cost or availability?


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> Maybe has something to do with cost or availability?


Non-discounted retail for some of those brass heatsinked lights is 449. I think brass might look like Cu so is it considered good enough? Drive currents in those lights are at Max spec or less, so that makes it ok, I guess. But I imagine cost of production is part of it, but I don't get it because Al is even so much better.


----------



## guiri (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Well, keep one thing in mind and this is just me, but I think the guys here at CPF have more knowledge than the ones
making the lights which could be another reason.


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> Well, keep one thing in mind and this is just me, but I think the guys here at CPF have more knowledge than the ones
> making the lights which could be another reason.


How true. I was looking at ma_sha's teardown and he did say and show the SR95 has a ceramic PCB w/Cu underneath with thermal paste to a brass heatsink. I sent Lambda my SR90, which has a larger reflector than the SR95, to Lambda. He replaced the SST90 with a SBT, his assessment, bla. No better than a SBT VPT because even though it has the nice reflector, it's needs more power. That SBT might be changed to a dedomed XML. In some testing a dedomed VPT-XML with the 73mm reflector did 298K lux.


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Lambda builds are now open with 6 slots still available. It says they start at 285.00 for SST90 or SBT90! I've already got my order in on the next one.


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

...maybe only 3 build spots remaining!
....only 2 remaining!


----------



## guiri (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

How many more did you order?


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*



guiri said:


> How many more did you order?


Well, all ten spots are taken, so I don't know if there will be any more made but I'm sure it's ok to ask. I only ordered one, like 3 other people, with the SBT-90 in the MB flux bin. I do not know of any SBT-90 lights with the MB flux bin. I don't know what the SBT-90 in the SR-95UT is. Digi-key has MB bins in stock, they are expensive at around 79.00 per LED, but it's an inexpensive upgrade. When they come in stock with Mouser they will be cheaper, but the lead time is around 6 weeks.


----------



## guiri (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights, including Saab's modified 252K Lux TN-31 at 1936'*

Well, this is all waaay over my pay grade but to make it simple, I LIKE where the LED development is headed


----------



## MontanaMan (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



BLUE LED said:


> Fresh Light
> 
> I think you are the first to receive the moded TN31. I haven't heard anything back from Michael



I just received my modified TN31 from OneStopThowShop yesterday. It is pretty spectacular. Definitely worth the money and the wait. Great work and awesome customer service. But my highest lumen title in my collectiongoes to the Niteye EYE-40. They claim 3000 lumens.


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



MontanaMan said:


> I just received my modified TN31 from OneStopThowShop yesterday. It is pretty spectacular. Definitely worth the money and the wait. Great work and awesome customer service. But my highest lumen title in my collectiongoes to the Niteye EYE-40. They claim 3000 lumens.


That Niteye really seems to have a good beam profile as well. Its good to see highpower lights to have more than just flood unless they are designed to be floody. But I like how the 40, in particular has a very stable shape when you set it down.


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

I still haven't received mine. I was hoping to have it in time for the CPF Halloween meet or Bonfire night. Atlas no


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

New VPT3 is on it's way, could be here tomorrow or monday. Kevin says it did 194,000 lux at 1 meter at 13 amps. I don't know if those cells are hot off the charger or not, since measurements have been an Amp or two higher when using just recharged batteries. Lambda has always measured lights at 1 meter, but I suspect that as the reflectors get bigger 1 meter isn't nearly enough to get a good sample. I'm curious how this comares with the other big lights. It should be close to 2000 Lumens as well. To this point the VPT2 XPG2 with the aspheric fitted from the DEFT is the best throwing light that I have used. The modded tn31 next best in absolute terms, but best reflectored light. I have not been impressed with aspheric lights based on LEDs larger than the XPG, so I don't expect too much with this light when fitted with the aspheric. The large die casts a large thinly lit grayish square, maybe impressive to some, but not me.






I hope to redo the shots above, maybe closer to 2000 feet with some of the higher lumen lights including the one above.

Thanks,


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

New VPT3 Added.





























*Beamshots 
VPT3 SBT_______________________________________________ VPT2 XPG-2
*


----------



## Fresh Light (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

This is one more picture of the VPT2 XPG-2 that I really like becathuse it shows more than just beam and target, but also the origin.
ISO: _1600_
Exposure: _1.0 sec_
Aperture: _3.1_
Focal Length: _6.7mm
_​Lambda VPT2 XPG-2


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Here is a short clip of the VPT3 SBT, the digital Camo light in the posts above. I'll try to get some clips of my other big lights as well.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

2 More Video clips

First is Lambda VPT2 XPG-2 (3c cells in 2D size)


and second is Lambda 4XML Hydra (3D cells)


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Thanks for your informative posts, you have some amazing lights!

The vids are with a UCL non-aspheric lens?


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



CouldUseALight said:


> Thanks for your informative posts, you have some amazing lights!
> 
> The vids are with a UCL non-aspheric lens?



The XPG-2 and the VPT3s have UCL. In honesty I wouldn't mess with anything larger than an xpg2 with the aspheric unless you are just curious. Didn't you just pick up a VPT dedomed? The 73mm SMO one I have is still domed but I could take a vid of that too. The dedomed SST90 one I have is a 4500K version in a VPT 3.0 LOP reflector I could show that one too.

I don't know if these videos are really helpful because they seem dimmer than real life. But they are considerably easier to do than setting up a camera/tripod.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

It's really quite amazing, but even on the super low setting 1/37, the XPG-2 light is still able to be easily seen on the pole over 100 yards away.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



Fresh Light said:


> Didn't you just pick up a VPT dedomed? ... The dedomed SST90 one I have is a 4500K version in a VPT 3.0 LOP reflector I could show that one too.



Yah.... super-excited to get an example of Lambda's work in my hands soon! Very new to the bigger die sizes and LEDs in general... 

A vid of the de-domed SST90 vs the domed would be awesome, if you get a chance....altho the reflector difference might make it moot. I'd love to see domed and de-domed SST90s side by side, but that might have to wait until I win the lotto or get more hooked on lights....


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

My newest Highest lumen lights are the Nitecore tm11 2000 lumens, Black Skyray King 2500 lumens, shadow sl3 1600 lumens


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



CouldUseALight said:


> Yah.... super-excited to get an example of Lambda's work in my hands soon! Very new to the bigger die sizes and LEDs in general...
> 
> A vid of the de-domed SST90 vs the domed would be awesome, if you get a chance....altho the reflector difference might make it moot. I'd love to see domed and de-domed SST90s side by side, but that might have to wait until I win the lotto or get more hooked on lights....


I'd consider putting an o-ring on that knob since that makes it quite a bit easier to ramp up and down with single finger. The model you are getting is kinda like a rough cut model, but it has all the performance of a dedomed sst90 in a new one that would run you around 300.00, so really great snag there. I don't know why there isn't more demand because they are the most powerful single die flashlights that I know of. No single die lights put out more lumens and are second only to the modded TN-31 in terms of lux. Not to mention the Varacontroller lets you turn on that light at less 1 lumen or have it ramped up to start at 2000 lumens.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



Bwolcott said:


> My newest Highest lumen lights are the Nitecore tm11 2000 lumens, Black Skyray King 2500 lumens, shadow sl3 1600 lumens


 
The tm11 really is tiny and still has quite a bit of throw, very nice light That Skyray King is a steal for a light that bright. I had to look up the last one the shadow. I'm sure it must be a nice quality piece since it's sold by Shining Beam. Interesting stuff you have.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Some more Video Clips:

This is all the Lambda Turbos I own except the XML version; I couln't carry any more light, I'll get it later


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

*Hi Lance.


*The videos make life easier for you but they do not show properly what we know about Lambda Varapower lights as owners.

There is too much blur, poor low-light capability and focussing issues going on in the videos even though I appreciate your efforts as you know.

I have the VPT2 de-domed SST-90 with the Aspheric and it is a great light.

I do not know how I could show the terrific output of my light except by doing comparison shots all taken with the same settings at the same place every time that I do it with photos.

It is so hard to show the performance of your lights on videos.

I still prefer as most do, to look at mouse-overs, rolling GIF images or a set of photos all taken with the same "manual" settings on your still camera for every flashlight that you set up.

All I can say is to look at the videos done by Marshall from Goingear on his Goingprepared website on Youtube.

In his Flashlight Comparisons you might get some clues about how you can get a better outcome in the future.

I realise he has many years of doing what he does and he has pretty well perfected the art of flashlight video comparisons.

I know you will not be an expert like him in five minutes but you have to start somewhere, so take a look if you have never seen them before or just refresh your brain on what he does.

The link is below.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdNb-jpsPXs&list=PL5DCCDFBD44A19BCB&index=1


*

CHEERS*


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Mark,
It's quite ok. I'm just putting up a comparison for my benefit as much as anybody elses. It's true that most of these lights appear brighter in real life than on a video. Since these were recorded just using an iPod, holding it horizontally, and a flashlight in the other hand is a little tricky. It does help a bit if your youtube settings are at 720p, if they are not automatically there. I've seen GGs videos before and they are really good and practice really helps. My next project is to start using the Lux meter, I haven't had any time with, and start doing measurements. I haven't precisely measured out the distance I want to use but I think 5 to 10 meters will be good. 

Also, soon we may start seeing how the SBT-70 does in these lights. Saabluster has said that it won't be seen in any of his lights and that he doesn't think very highly of it. I'm not convinced. It has a round active area which will work well with the reflectors. In addition it is 200 lumens more at spec than even the highest bin SBT-90, not to mention 20 sq mm smaller surface area. I think he will not use it because most of his lights are smaller and I can see where it may not work so well in those cases. Additionally, it's got significant wasted area under the round masked area. So it isn certainly inefficient for a modern LED. But I say efficiency be damned and let there be no compromises to output. For instance how many people run their VPT lights on 3D cells, as that is by far the most efficient? Not many, so many may not even know how it runs on 3D, since 4C is the only way to go for max output


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



Fresh Light said:


> The tm11 really is tiny and still has quite a bit of throw, very nice light That Skyray King is a steal for a light that bright. I had to look up the last one the shadow. I'm sure it must be a nice quality piece since it's sold by Shining Beam. Interesting stuff you have.




I actually like the tm11 the least of the three, the black king is brighter and throws further then the tm11 with equal build quality, the shadow although lower lumens throws further and has a much brighter spill, I didnt see the Shadow sl3 on shiningbeams site? I bought it from sbflashlights


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



Fresh Light said:


> The model you are getting is kinda like a rough cut model, but it has all the performance of a dedomed sst90 in a new one that would run you around 300.00, so really great snag there.



Music to my ears! :twothumbs

That's exactly what I was hoping for, an entry into the high-current dedomed big-die realm without losing my shirt...feeling very lucky!

Looking forward to watching the videos tonight!  

The VPT 1 I bought may have UCL, does this sound right to you? Not sure when Lambda started using UCL or when it came out...

Still learning lots here, kinda slowly...


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



CouldUseALight said:


> Music to my ears! :twothumbs
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping for, an entry into the high-current dedomed big-die realm without losing my shirt...feeling very lucky!
> 
> ...



The difference between UCL and mineral glass is maybe 10% more light transmittance. I expect it to have mineral glass like some of mine. The difference is only measureable by a lux meter and not to the eyes. Differences in individual LEDs in the same flux bin are about as much. The UCL lens is plastic an scratches easily. I prefer the glass one for this reason. But you can get the other one if you wanted. Some videos were posted above.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

Lambda Lights VPT2 XPG2 w/DEFT aspheric


----------



## CouldUseALight (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

My VPT is in-hand from Bali (thanks Johan!) but I neglected doing battery research; thought I'd be able to find NiMhs locally.:shakehead

Being *amazed *at the battery prices and the smoke being blown up my skirt at the local shops....:candle:

Can't find Tenergy Premiums for any price and the $4 PowerEx C cells cost $23/pair everywhere I can find them; Ds are $35! :sick2: I can't find a maha charger on a shelf for less than $110...

As much as I'd like to patronize local shops with my hobby, Your vids will have to keep me until batteries arrive....

Keep meaning to get on here and *thank you* for these videos!! :bow:


----------



## webdev77 (Dec 16, 2012)

My brightest light will be a Thrunite TN11 which I believe is about 720 lumens with 2 rcr123a batteries. I just ordered it today so it should be here sometime next week. I also picked up a cheap terralux upgrade for my 2 cell D Maglite, but that was only because it was a $12 upgrade. I realize that it will probably only be around 80-90 lumens and not the 140 as stated. It will still be a nice upgrade from the incandescent stock bulb though.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



CouldUseALight said:


> My VPT is in-hand from Bali (thanks Johan!) but I neglected doing battery research; thought I'd be able to find NiMhs locally.:shakehead
> 
> Being *amazed *at the battery prices and the smoke being blown up my skirt at the local shops....:candle:
> 
> ...



Hey I'm happy to post pictures and video. It helps with the video if you turn up the resolution, if it isn't already up. I have this new lux meter that I've only played with for about a min. So I mean to do some measurements and see what these lights do. 

BTW, if you get cells for your VPT, I wouldn't bother with regular Tenergy Premiums, they lose something like 10-20% of their charge just sitting in the first week or two. I'd highly recommend getting Tenergy Centuras. I know I've had good luck with all-battery, and they usually have a coupon or something if you google. But, they are less than 5 bucks a cell and hold a high percentage of the charge for more than a year. The Premium cells are technically rated for higher current, but everybody has had good luck with the Low Self Discharge Centuras. Your light runs on 4c cells or about half as bright on 3 D cells, but with a much longer run time.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 17, 2012)

webdev77 said:


> My brightest light will be a Thrunite TN11 which I believe is about 720 lumens with 2 rcr123a batteries. I just ordered it today so it should be here sometime next week. I also picked up a cheap terralux upgrade for my 2 cell D Maglite, but that was only because it was a $12 upgrade. I realize that it will probably only be around 80-90 lumens and not the 140 as stated. It will still be a nice upgrade from the incandescent stock bulb though.



The nice thing about those LED upgrades is that you get a long running light and good for backup. I'm sure you'll use that TN11 quite a bit, it looks like a really nice little light.


----------



## Nightbird95 (Apr 28, 2013)

12345


----------



## wild bill (May 13, 2013)

so which of all of these lights discussed is the most bang for the buck? - I want a friggin light like I am holding the sun in my hand on the cheap! :thanks:


----------



## JargonGR (May 13, 2013)

Well it depends on what you really want (throw or flood or mix).

From commercial models I can highly suggest the Blackshadow Terminator (I have it) and has a good mix of throw and spill.
If you want throw look at Thrunite TN31 XM-L2 and if you want good throw, flood and capability of huge run times (expansion battery cages) then Fenix TK75. Another great option is the Nitecore TM26 but the most expensive of the ones above - Wall of light it is with good throw because of raw power. 

Those are just commercial models out of the top of my head but they are not cheap. If you want cheap Sky Ray King but it's a lottery to get a good build since there are so many copies. 

As for the sun in you hands on the cheap.....well I am afraid you will have to wait a bit.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 13, 2013)

http://s291.photobucket.com/user/BLUELED/media/20130425_141806.jpg.html

Olight M6
Mag mod 4 x XP-G2
TN30 XM-L2
TN31 XM-L2
Just adding a few more.


----------



## Mike9028 (May 13, 2013)

Fenix RC40!


----------



## Fresh Light (May 13, 2013)

Right now I'm really digging the HiCI lights. I had Vinh fix up 2 of my Legion IIs to run on HiCri xml-2s on Copper. One runs at 4.6A and the other at 4.5. He also did my ElektroLumens Bruiser to 3 of the same LEDs just DeDomed.













337 feet to utility pole.
HiCRI Legion II 4.6A


----------



## vestureofblood (Mar 12, 2020)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*

NVM.....


----------



## richbuff (Mar 12, 2020)

*Re: Your Highest Lumen Flashlights Including One Stop Throw TN31*



vestureofblood said:


> NVM.....


----------

